# Babymäuse als Köder ?



## Reiti no.1 (4. April 2011)

hallo,
Habe im Gefrierfach für meine Schlangen gefrorene Babymäuse. Meint ihr an der Angel kann man die auch gebrauchen.
Vielleicht auf Barsch


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist das Angeln mit Wirbeltieren in Deutschland verboten


----------



## Bassey (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist das Angeln mit Wirbeltieren in Deutschland verboten



Und was ist ein Fisch? :q


----------



## Guad (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Würd mich mal interessieren, ob das erlaubt ist? 

Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert? xD


Gruß


----------



## Hunter86 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Nein darfst du nicht, ist in germany verboten #6


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Und was ist ein Fisch? :q


 Oh:q
...oder waren das Warmblüter?
Zumindest müssten doch Mäuse eig. verboten sein


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Hunter86 schrieb:


> Nein darfst du nicht, ist in germany verboten #6


 

Finde ich gut,aber eine Begründung wäre trotzdem
hilfreich.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Tipp (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Neulich wurde hier sogar behauptet, dass es sogar verboten sei mit Teilen von Tieren zu angeln.
Begründungen gabs aber leider auch da nicht.


----------



## Hunter86 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

|kopfkrat das weiss ich nicht mehr, weil habe die selbe frage meinem lehrer im lergang gestellt, und der meinte es sei verboten weil !!! #q habe ich vergessen holzkopf halt


----------



## Hunter86 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

weil habe auch ne schlange


----------



## Tipp (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Soweit ich weiss ist es nicht verboten mit Leber oder Schinken, Frikadellen, Fisch in allen Variationen, Insekten, Fleischstückchen usw. zu angeln es gibt sogar fertige Blutpellets.

Von daher wäre es echt interessant zu wissen warum es mit toten Mäusen verboten ist.


----------



## Hunter86 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

mom google mal ob ich was finde


----------



## Tipp (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Hunter86 schrieb:


> mom google mal ob ich was finde



Ok, ich bin echt gespannt.


----------



## Hunter86 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

http://www.kanalfischer.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=65&Itemid=83   
da steht was


----------



## e.shikari (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

wenn der ekelfaktor nicht wäre, hätt ich mich auch schon irgendwo erkundigt. meine katze schleppt die woche jede menge mäuse an, manchmal noch total unbeschadet, manchmal schon tot. die wären auch ideal, aber neee.... :-D


----------



## Tipp (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Also so wie ich das sehe ist es nur verboten mit lebenden Köderfischen oder anderen lebenden Tieren zu angeln. Das macht ja auch Sinn!
Tote Tiere sind doch in fast jedem Fertigfutter etc., warum sollte es also verboten sein?
Man hört immer so viele schreien: "Dies ist verboten und das auch und eh ichs noch vergesse ist das andere auch noch verboten..."
Ich fänds ganz gut wenn man solche Behauptungen dann auch belegen könnte.
Ansonsten behaupte ich bald dass "Wunderbar" Schokoriegel verboten sind.
Dann kauft sie keiner mehr und ich bekomme sie, auf Grund der fehlenden Nachfrage, viel billiger.


----------



## Hunter86 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

nee dann lieber sagen benzin ist verboten, und denn bekommen wir dann billiger


----------



## F.Tichy (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Im Fertigfutter haben die Tiere keine Wirbel mehr |supergri


----------



## e.shikari (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



F.Tichy schrieb:


> Im Fertigfutter haben die Tiere keine Wirbel mehr |supergri



meine köderfische am drilling schon noch. und jetzt?


----------



## TheFisherking (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Im Zweifel gilt wohl noch "wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter".

Allerdings würde ich mir zweimal überlegen, mit der Keimschleuder Maus zu angeln. Schließlich will man den geangelten Fisch ja auch mal essen. 
Hoffe mal, es sind nicht alle C&R-Fans hier ;-)

Zur Not gibt es ja noch Mauswobbler, wenn die noch jemand kennt.
Habe hier einen liegen, der optisch 4 Jahrzehnte alt ist.


----------



## Bassey (4. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Im Zweifel gilt wohl noch "wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter".
> 
> Allerdings würde ich mir zweimal überlegen, mit der Keimschleuder Maus zu angeln. Schließlich will man den geangelten Fisch ja auch mal essen.
> Hoffe mal, es sind nicht alle C&R-Fans hier ;-)
> ...



Er redet von Frostmäusen... Also Nacktmäuse wenn ich mich recht entsinne... Da ist die Ratte die der Hecht frisst sicherlich mehr belastet ^^


----------



## TheFisherking (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Okay, scheint, als ob Du in Sachen Nacktmäusen ein Experte bist ^^
Nicht, dass ich von nackten Mäusen keine Ahnung hätte, aber für mich sind Nager eben irgendwie verdächtig....


----------



## Bassey (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Experte? Ich war eher mal Schlangenhalter und natürlich achtet man dabei auch darauf seinen Schlangen keine kranken Futtertiere zukommen zu lassen.
Futtermäuse sind i.d.R. auch die selben wie "Haustiermäuse"... sie sollten also nicht unbedingt mit Krankheiten versucht sein...


----------



## omnimc (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

und ist es nun erlaubt bzw. mit regeln festgelegt das es verboten ist?
was fängt man mit toten mäusen? wie will der TE sie anbieten? ich finde das anködern schon etwas eklig.


----------



## Erik_D (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Es ist lediglich verboten mit* lebenden *Amphibien, Vögeln oder Säugetieren zu angeln.

Beim Angeln mit z.B. toten Amphibien ist jedoch zu beachten, dass so gut wie alle in DE unter Naturschutz stehen.


----------



## TheFisherking (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Habe gestern irgendwo im Netz Erfahrungsberichte dazu gelesen.
Die Meisten fangen damit auf Hecht bzw. Wels und sind wohl auch recht erfolgreich, wobei der Fangerfolg auf den Waller wohl größer sein muss.


----------



## Mendez (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Krass. Babymäuse? Ihr seid ja knochenhart drauf. Ich könnte es nicht auf den Haken spießen. Neeee, da bin ich zu weich.


----------



## cafabu (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Moin, moin,
nur von der Logig, wenn Wirgeltiere, Säugetiere, etc. als Futtertiere frei käuflich sind, kann ich sie auch verfüttern. Wo sieht der Gesetzgeber den Unterschied zwischen z. B. Schlangen und einem Wels? Der Eine hält seine Schlange im Terrarium der Andere seine Welse in einem Teich. Mal eine Frage an die Reptilienkenner, werden nicht auch lebende Nager verfüttert? Gibt es da eine Gesetzesgrundlage?
Nicht das ich mit Nagern angeln will, es dreht sich nur um das Prinzip.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kretzer83 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Babymäuse als Köder? Vieleicht kann man das sukzessiv lösen: 

Wenn man mit toten Mäusebabys angeln darf, dann auch mit -> toten Springmausbabys -> toten Hamsterbabys -> toten Frettchenbabys -> toten Katzenbabys -> toten Welpen -> -> Knuts Schädel -> toten Affenbabys -> "TILT" hier hör ich besser mal auf.

Das gleiche könnte man auch in die andere Richtung machen, kommt dann irgendwann beim toten Wurmbaby an. Da hat wohl kaum noch jemand Skrupel (außer dem Ekel).

Also es schent doch irgendwo eine imaginäre Grenze zu geben, aber wo die liegt muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


Das war jetzt eher mal auf die Ethik abgezielt... ob man das rechtlich darf (was hier ja momentan diskutiert wird) weiß ich nicht...


mfg Kretzer


----------



## Chrizzi (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Reptilienkenner, werden nicht auch lebende Nager verfüttert? Gibt es da eine Gesetzesgrundlage?
> Nicht das ich mit Nagern angeln will, es dreht sich nur um das Prinzip.
> Gruß Carsten


Sowas gibt es, da manche Schlangen keine tote Nahrung zu sich nehmen. Aber das kann dir einer der mit solchen Tieren umgeht sicher besser erzählen. 



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Wenn man mit toten Mäusebabys angeln darf, dann auch mit -> toten  Springmausbabys -> toten Hamsterbabys -> toten Frettchenbabys  -> toten Katzenbabys -> toten Welpen -> -> Knuts Schädel  -> toten Affenbabys -> "TILT" hier hör ich besser mal auf.



Nein. Affen = Artenschutz? Eisbär = Artenschutz? 

Bis zu den Punkt: Lebende Wirbeltiere = als Köder verboten, sind wir ja schon gekommen.

Aber wie ist das mit den Mäusen aus dem Gefrierfach? Leben tun die nichtmehr und unter Artenschutz stehen die auch nicht.


----------



## gründler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> nur von der Logig, wenn Wirgeltiere, Säugetiere, etc. als Futtertiere frei käuflich sind, kann ich sie auch verfüttern. Wo sieht der Gesetzgeber den Unterschied zwischen z. B. Schlangen und einem Wels? Der Eine hält seine Schlange im Terrarium der Andere seine Welse in einem Teich. Mal eine Frage an die Reptilienkenner, werden nicht auch lebende Nager verfüttert? Gibt es da eine Gesetzesgrundlage?
> Nicht das ich mit Nagern angeln will, es dreht sich nur um das Prinzip.
> Gruß Carsten


 

Moin

Als Aq verrückter Züchter kennt man auch Schlangen....halter.

Es werden sogar lebende Kaninchen verfüttert,damit soll die Schlange nicht das fangen.... töten..... verlernen wenn ich so aussagen glauben darf duie ich dazu kenne.

Ob das Rechtlich erlaubt/verboten ist weiß ich nicht,aber ich weiß das Lebendware ins Terrarium kommt,vieleicht nicht im Zoo gegen 13 Uhr aufn Sonntag,aber es wird getan ja defenitiv. 

Ps: Das nennt man auch Natur,nicht Bambieffekt der ausschhließlich vom Menschen kommt.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bambi-Effekt

lg#h


----------



## Tradnats (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Jop das würde ich auch mal brennend interessieren.
Ich schau mich mal ein Wenig im WWW um, mal schauen ob sich was dazu frinden lässt.

Ich sags mal so: Rein LOGISCH gesehen sollte man mit toten Mäusen angeln dürfen, da sie auch als normales Futter dienen.
Aber man weiß ja wie des Ganze ist und Logik kennen de auch nicht in jedem Fall.


----------



## BountyHunter81 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Zumindest in Niedersachsen ist es erlaubt, da nicht verboten. 
Bleibt nur die Frage, ob es nötig ist. Aber das muß sich jeder persönlich beantworten.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Da es sich bei Mäusen um sogenannte Schädlinge handelt, ist es auch jedermann erlaubt diese zu töten,natürlich möglichst schnell und ohne unnötige Qualen.
Sie nehmen damit genau wie Ratten,Schadinsekten u.ä. eine Außnahmestellung im Tierschutzrecht ein.
Warum sollte man also damit nicht fischen dürfen (tod natürlich!)?
Selbst habe ich es schon mal mit Eintagsküken auf Hecht und Waller probiert,leider erfolglos!
Fürs Gewässer dürfte es weitaus belastender sein, wenn "Futtermeister" dort
ihre Boilies oder Partikel in großen Mengen verklappen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Kretzer83 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Nein. Affen = Artenschutz? Eisbär = Artenschutz?
> 
> Bis zu den Punkt: Lebende Wirbeltiere = als Köder verboten, sind wir ja schon gekommen.
> 
> Aber wie ist das mit den Mäusen aus dem Gefrierfach? Leben tun die nichtmehr und unter Artenschutz stehen die auch nicht.


 
Gibt bestimmt auch Affen die nicht unter Artenschutz stehn, außerdem ist ja nicht vom Töten die Rede. 

/off topic on:
Und Knut ist ja (zum Glück) auch schon tot - aber ich seh schon mit Grauß in Gedanken den nächsen Plüschbär aus seinem Ei schlüpfen. #q
Ich denke mal, dass der Eisbär, wie wunderbar er auch ist und wie schade es auch wäre, eines der Tiere ist, auf den die Welt recht gut verzichten kann. Und da wird ein Aufwand getrieben und auf das Übelste genervt um ein paar so potentielle Pelzmäntel zu retten :r ?


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



> Ich denke mal, dass der Eisbär, wie wunderbar er auch ist und wie schade es auch wäre,  eines der Tiere ist, auf den die Welt recht gut verzichten kann. Und da  wird ein Aufwand getrieben und auf das Übelste genervt um ein paar so  potentielle Pelzmäntel zu retten


Hast du schon mal einen Pelzmantel vom Eisbären gesehen?

Mal abgesehen von dem Hype, welcher um diesen Berliner Zoobären gemacht wird, wie z.B. Kondolenzliste, unterzeichnet von ein paar Degenerierten, welches zugegebenermaßen etwas befremdlich wirkt, siehst du dass natürlich absolut falsch!
Der Eisbär steht in seinem natürlichen Verbreitungsgebiet in der Nahrungskette ganz oben und es ist sicher falsch zu sagen, auf dessen Existenz  könnte man gut verzichten.
Er spielt in der Arktis etwa die gleiche Rolle,wie z.B. die Haie in den Weltmeeren, worüber ja leider auch genügend Deppen/Feinschmecker/Leute denken, auf diese könnte man getrost verzichten!

Taxidermist


----------



## BountyHunter81 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

So, hab grad sämtliche Landesfischereiverordnungen durchforstet.
*Verboten ist das Angeln mit Wirbeltieren lediglich in Sachsen.*
In allen anderen Ländern gibt es max. die Einschränkung das Wirbeltiere, sofern sie als Köder verwendet werden, tot sein müssen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> /off topic on:
> Und Knut ist ja (zum Glück) auch schon tot - aber ich seh schon mit Grauß in Gedanken den nächsen Plüschbär aus seinem Ei schlüpfen. #q
> Ich denke mal, dass der Eisbär, wie wunderbar er auch ist und wie schade es auch wäre, eines der Tiere ist, auf den die Welt recht gut verzichten kann. Und da wird ein Aufwand getrieben und auf das Übelste genervt um ein paar so potentielle Pelzmäntel zu retten :r ?



man, man, deutschland trauert um diesen eisbären während sich in afrika ein halbes Volk abschlachtet und in Japan wohl bald das ganze Volk krepiert.
die könn auch gleich weiter assi tv gucken..


----------



## Tradnats (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

leute,
ich möchte euch nicht bei der Diskussion stören, aber Bitte, bleibt bei dem thema der Köderung.
klar es ist ein trauriges Unterfangen was im Moment ihre Runden zieht, aber ich finde darüber sollte man jetzt nicht hier ausdiskutieren.


----------



## angler1996 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da es sich bei Mäusen um sogenannte Schädlinge handelt, ist es auch jedermann erlaubt diese zu töten,natürlich möglichst schnell und ohne unnötige Qualen.
> 
> Taxidermist


 
Sorry aber das würde ich mit einem Fragezeichen versehen wollen.
Wenn ich nicht völlig daneben liege gibt es Mäuse , die unter Schutz stehen ( so Rote Brandmaus, Zwergspitzmaus etc. ohne das jetzt durch gurgel gejagt zu haben) 
Gruß A.


----------



## Der-Graf (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da es sich bei Mäusen um sogenannte Schädlinge handelt, ist es auch jedermann erlaubt diese zu töten,natürlich möglichst schnell und ohne unnötige Qualen.
> Sie nehmen damit genau wie Ratten,Schadinsekten u.ä. eine Außnahmestellung im Tierschutzrecht ein.
> Warum sollte man also damit nicht fischen dürfen (tod natürlich!)?
> 
> ...




Mit derart pauschalen Aussagen muss man vorsichtig sein, will man sich nicht seinen eigenen juristischen Strick drehen. Richtig ist, dass das Wort "Schädlingsbekämfung" im Tierschutzgesetz (TSchG) vorkommt und eine Sonderbehandlung herausstellt. Im genauen Wortlaut heißt es:

*§4 Satz 2 Alternative 3 TSchG
*
*"...oder erfolgt sie im Rahmen zulässiger Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen, so darf die Tötung nur vorgenommen werden, wenn hierbei nicht mehr als unvermeidbare Schmerzen entstehen. Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat."*

Daraus folgen einige Punkte:

- Es ist nicht pauschal das Töten jeglicher als "Schädlinge" eingestuften Arten von Wirbeltieren erlaubt, sondern nur im Rahmen von Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen, was bei Tieren aus Käfighaltung (Zucht) nicht der Fall wäre.

- Außerdem darf nicht jeder diese Tiere Töten, sondern nur, wer die notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten besitzt. Ein Sachkundenachweis ist erstmal nicht vorhanden, allerdings bleibt man bei falscher Durchführung automatisch die geforderte Kenntnis und Fähigkeit schuldig und begibt sich in Teufels Küche.



Was mir persönlich noch zusätzlich ins Auge gefallen ist, ist folgender Paragraph aus dem TSchG:

*§13 TSchG

(1) Es ist verboten, zum Fangen (...) von Wirbeltieren Vorrichtungen oder Stoffe anzuwenden, wenn damit die gefahr vermeidbarer Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden für Wirbeltiere verbunden ist.*

Dort steht ja nicht, dass es sich bei dem erst- und dem letztgenannten um das selbe Wirbeltier handeln muss. Soll heißen: Wenn ich eine Vorrichtung (hier die Angelmontage) benutze, um einen Fisch zu Fangen und darauf eine Maus aufziehe, die dann einzig zu dem Zweck getötet wurde, als Köder zu dienen, dann hat diese Maus (=Wirbeltier) doch einen vermeidbares Leid erfährt. Denn anders, als bei Fischen, ist es bei Mäusen unumstritten und wissenschaftlich bewiesen, dass diese Schmerzen empfinden können.


----------



## HD4ever (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

auf Ideen komme manche .... #c #d

vielleicht geht ja *sowas* als Ersatz


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



> Wenn ich nicht völlig daneben liege gibt es Mäuse , die unter Schutz  stehen ( so Rote Brandmaus, Zwergspitzmaus etc. ohne das jetzt durch  gurgel gejagt zu haben)



Dass ist richtig, aber ich bin von der domestizierten Hausmaus, b.z.w. Feldmaus ausgegangen!

@Der Graf,wie man sieht kennst du dich bestens im Tierschutzgesetz aus,
aber du wirst nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass wenn ich ein Mäuse oder auch
Rattenproblem in meinem Haushalt habe, ich gezwungen bin einen Kammerjäger mit deren Fang, oder Vergiftung beauftragen muss!



> * Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat."*



Die Kenntnisse und Fähigkeit hat ja nahezu jeder, der eine Falle (frei verkäuflich!) aufstellen kann.
Und dannach damit zu Fischen, bringt ja noch einen erweiterte Sinnhaftigkeit
in eine solche Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahme!
So ist es in der Tat inzwischen verboten lebende Mäuse Ratten oder auch Kaninchen an z.B. Reptilien zu verfüttern, was eigentlich zu einer artgerechten Haltung dieser gehört.
So einige Zoos und Halter von Schlangen haben damit Probleme ihre
Tiere so überhaupt noch zu halten und im Extremen führt dieses Verbot sogar zu Zwangsfütterungen!
Ich bin aber überzeugt, dass diese unsinnige Gesetzgebung,aber hinter den Kulissen umgangen wird.
Armes Tierschützerdeutschland sag ich nur!

Taxidermist

P.S.: übrigens bereite ich mich derzeit auf eine solche Sachkundeprüfung vor und wie ich sehe,muss ich da in der Hinsicht noch einiges lernen.


----------



## HD4ever (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

es gibt auf der Welt sicher ein paar Ecken wo man mit Maus*imitationen* super fangen kann ... selbst bei uns gehen da bestimmt Hechte drauf .
*hier* zB mal was zum ansehen ...
aber Babymäuse anködern - egal ob unter Naturschutz oder ganz normale Hausmaus geht ja gar nicht #d


----------



## Der-Graf (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Naja, ob ich mich mit der Materie besonders gut auskenne, sei mal dahin gestellt... Ich studiere allerdings Rechtswissenschaften und sitze somit an der Quelle. Und als (vielleicht) angehender Jurist lernt man, dass es bei Gesetzen und deren Formulierungen auf jedes Wort ankommen kann und man diese deshalb gründlich lesen sollte. *g*

Im übrigen ist mir oben ein kleiner Flüchtigkeitsfehler unterlaufen. Der Sinn ist zwar eigentlich der selbe geblieben, aber nicht so leicht verständlich, wie beabsichtigt. Eigentlich wollte ich schreiben: "Eine Sachkundenachweispflicht ist erstmal nicht vorhanden, allerdings bleibt man  bei falscher Durchführung automatisch die geforderte Kenntnis und  Fähigkeit schuldig und begibt sich in Teufels Küche."

Soll heißen - jeder darf eine Maus töten (vor allem zum Zwecke der Schädlingsbekämpfung) und braucht dazu grundsätzlich auch KEINEN Sachkundenachweis. Zu einer TSchG-konformen Tötung bedarf es allerdings der Kenntnis und Fähigkeit zu deren Durchführung. Begeht man dabei einen Fehler, hätte man das Tier im Umkehrschluss gar nicht töten dürfen, weil einem die Fähigkeit offensichtlich fehlt.

Kompliziert wird es dann, wenn man noch folgendes betrachtet:

*§4a TSchG

(1) Ein warmblütiges Tier darf nur geschlachtet werden, wenn es vor Beginn des Blutentzugs betäubt worden ist.*

in Verbindung mit

*§5 Satz 2 TSchG

Die Betäubung warmblütiger Wirbeltiere (...) ist von einem Tierarzt vorzunehmen*.

"Schlachten" definiert sich zunächst mal als "Töten durch Blutentzug". Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob dazu auch noch eine Verwertung z.B. des Fleisches von Nöten ist und man so eine Abgrenzung zur bloßen Tötung vornehmen kann. Weiß da jmd mehr?


PS: Ich habe da noch etwas interessantes gefunden:

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschlv/index.html

(Verordnung zum Schutz von Tieren im Zusammenhang mit der Schlachtung oder Tötung)


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



> aber Babymäuse anködern - egal ob unter Naturschutz oder ganz normale Hausmaus geht ja gar nich


Warum nicht?
Ich habe schon Mausimitate gesehen, die mit echtem Mäusefell überzogen waren und was spricht dagegen?
Vielleicht sollte man auch gleich noch das Fliegenfischen als Ethisch bedenklich sehen, da war schließlich auch an jeder Feder mal ein Vogel dran!
Manchen hier rate ich vielleicht sich in Zukunft nur noch von Gänseblümchen zu ernähren, wenn man dass hier weiter fortsetzen wollte und vor allem die armen Fische mit Nachstellungen verschonen.
Schon allein die Verniedlichung a la "Babymäuse" ist ja schon Aussagekräftig!

Taxidermist


----------



## cafabu (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> es gibt auf der Welt sicher ein paar Ecken wo man mit Maus*imitationen* super fangen kann ... selbst bei uns gehen da bestimmt Hechte drauf .
> *hier* zB mal was zum ansehen ...
> aber Babymäuse anködern - egal ob unter Naturschutz oder ganz normale Hausmaus geht ja gar nicht #d



Klar Mäuse(imitationen) können ein klasse Köder sein. In unserem See hatte es vor Nagern, die mal über den See schwammen gewimmelt. Seit dem wir einen Hechtbesatz eingebracht haben, wurden sie weniger. Heute werden keine mehr gesichtet. Allerdings kommen auch Welse vor.

Ob man mit ihnen angeln sollte ist eine persönliche Ethikfrage. Für mache Menschen sind wir als Angler ja schon per se brutale Barbaren. Meine Maden die ich auf den Haken stecke verfolgen manche andere mit ihren Schreien noch im Schlaf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aber, die Frage der rechtlichen Nutzung, bereits toter, als Futtertier gekaufte Mäuse, ist noch nicht beantwortet.
Carsten


----------



## Merlin (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Das ist doch völlig egal ob das verboten ist oder nicht !
Ein klar denkender Mensch macht soetwas einfach nicht !!!

Hier wird jetzt schon über 5 Seiten über so ein Schwachsinn diskutiert...
unglaublich !!!


----------



## gründler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

*Die Betäubung warmblütiger Wirbeltiere (...) ist von einem Tierarzt vorzunehmen*.



Erklär das mal einen Metzgergesellen der jeden Montag 20 Schweine tötet und Freitags nen Bullen.

Ich könnte ja dadurch das wir selber noch Schlachten was sagen aber neee besser is das.


Ps:
Dauert nicht mehr lange dann müssen Maden..... betäubt werden,natürlich nur vom Amtsarzt.Und anderseits traurig das der  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bambi-Effekt schon mehr und mehr unter uns Anglern wohnt.

lg#h


----------



## cafabu (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Das ist doch völlig egal ob das verboten ist oder nicht !
> Ein klar denkender Mensch macht soetwas einfach nicht !!!
> Hier wird jetzt schon über 5 Seiten über so ein Schwachsinn diskutiert...
> unglaublich !!!



OK, erst mal Deine Meinung. Aber meinst Du Futtermäuse beim angeln verwenden, oder generell verfüttern? 
Wo wäre da der Unterschied?
Carsten


----------



## Merlin (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Finde ich beides daneben !!


----------



## HD4ever (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

wie soll denn sowas angeködert werden ???? 

wenn überhaupt macht nur ne aktives fischen Sinn und da sind ja wohl Imitate mit Tauschschaufel o.ä. sehr viel besser als nen totes Fellbüschel was durchs Wasser gezogen wird .
ich seh das genauso - ne völlig überflüssige Diskussion ! 
mancher Peta-Mitleser bekommt schon wieder ordendlich Kanonenfutter für die nächste Hetzaktion #q


----------



## cafabu (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Leute Leute, ich gebe Euch ja recht.
Aber, berlegt mal. Wenn die Maus gerüchteweise der TOP Köder auf Hecht oder Wels würde, was meint Ihr wie viele Mäuse dann auf ein mal durch die Luft fliegen? Selbst wenn sie erst mal als Imitat verwendet wird und erfolgreich ist, würde einer auf die Idee kommen echte (Futtermäuse) zu verwenden. Wenn's Erfolg bringt, dann fliegen sie. Ob wir hier discutieren oder nicht.
Carsten


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



> mancher Peta-Mitleser bekommt schon wieder ordendlich Kanonenfutter für die nächste Hetzaktion



Manche argumentieren hier schon als ob sie zu dem Verein gehören.
Hast du mal darüber nachgedacht, dass nicht jeder den ganzen Tag mit der
Spinne durch die Gegend laufen kann oder will!
Und zum Anködern, einen toten Köfi bekommt man schließlich auch an den Haken, warum also keine tote Maus?

Taxidermist


----------



## Merlin (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Man sollte wirklich Respekt vor anderen Kreaturen haben !!!
Mir wäre es *****egal  ob es der Topköder wäre oder nicht.
Es ist wirklich kein Wunder das Angler so einen schlechter Ruf haben !!
Was kommt dann als nächtes ne tote Katze als Welsköder ???


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



> Was kommt dann als nächtes ne tote Katze als Welsköder ???


Ich weiß nicht, was dieser Vergleich jetzt soll, da hier nicht von Katzen, Hunden oder sonstigen Haustieren die Rede ist, sondern eigentlich sind Mäuse gemeint!



> Zitat:
> mancher Peta-Mitleser bekommt schon wieder ordendlich Kanonenfutter für die nächste Hetzaktion
> 
> Manche argumentieren hier schon als ob sie zu dem Verein gehören.


Taxidermist


----------



## Merlin (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Wieso..... ist eine Katze mehr wert als eine Maus ???


----------



## Der-Graf (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

@Merlin: Was genau unterscheidet denn die Maus vom Fisch, dass sie deinen Respekt verdient, im Gegensatz zum Köderfisch? Versteh mich nicht falsch - würde wohl auch eher nicht mit Mäusen angeln, aber logisch ist deine Argumentation als Angler nicht...


----------



## antonio (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



BountyHunter81 schrieb:


> So, hab grad sämtliche Landesfischereiverordnungen durchforstet.
> *Verboten ist das Angeln mit Wirbeltieren lediglich in Sachsen.*
> In allen anderen Ländern gibt es max. die Einschränkung das Wirbeltiere, sofern sie als Köder verwendet werden, tot sein müssen.
> 
> ...



dann müßte in sachsen auch das angeln mit köfi verboten sein, denn köfi = wirbeltier.

antonio


----------



## Boendall (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> @Merlin: Was genau unterscheidet denn die Maus vom Fisch, dass sie deinen Respekt verdient, im Gegensatz zum Köderfisch? Versteh mich nicht falsch - würde wohl auch eher nicht mit Mäusen angeln, aber logisch ist deine Argumentation als Angler nicht...


 
Richtig, denn wenn wir schon soweit gehen, dann kämen nurmehr Boilies, Mais etc. in Frage, da auch Würmer und Maden Lebewesen sind.

Mausimitate gehen ganz gut für große Forellen bzw. Hecht, Waller habe ich noch keinen gefangen. Ich würde allerdings beim Imitat bleiben, denn meiner Meinung nach müsste sich die Maus bewegen dass es Sinn macht und damit wären wir beim lebenden Wirbeltier.

Eine Tote Maus findet der Räuber sicher seltener als einen toten Fisch.

Es soll Leute geben die mit Hühnerdärmen vorfüttern bzw. angeln, das wäre auch nix für mich, nicht weil mir das Huhn leid tut (Backhähnchen MJAM MJAM MJAM :k) sondern weil ich es eklig finde. Wenn ein anderer so vorfüttert, soll er ich brauche es nicht.

So sehe ich das mit der toten Maus auch, wenn es erlaubt ist, warum soll es nicht genutzt werden, ich fange meine Hechte auch ohne Maus bzw. mit Mausimitat.


----------



## aliencook (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

...da lob ich mir meine Fliegen und Kunstköder, da stellen sich solche Fragen garnicht erst 

Wie war das noch:


> Die Natur ist nicht grausam, sondern einfach gleichgültig.



Gruß, A


----------



## Tradnats (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

also ehrlich Merlin, was brabbelst du hier eigentlich so herum?

Du findest es daneben ok, gut so deine Meinung aber arbeite mal an deiner Schreibweise....
Deine Argumente sind total aufm Wind gepfiffen, ich weiß es kotzt dich an, dass über sowas "überhaupt" diskutiert wird aber wenn alles Legal ist was Mäuse als Köder betrifft, kannst du den anderen Nichts Vorwerfen....

Wenn es demnach geht wie du schreibst, wäre es auch nicht Human mit Köderfischen zu angeln...den wenn schon gleichberechtigung für Tiere usw. dann für alle


----------



## Boendall (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



antonio schrieb:


> dann müßte in sachsen auch das angeln mit köfi verboten sein, denn köfi = wirbeltier.
> 
> antonio


 
Leute, ein Fisch ist ein Wirbeltier, klar, aber in den meisten Verordnungen steht es so (siehe Zitat) oder ähnlich geschrieben:



> *Fischereiordnung des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt* (FischOLSA)
> Auf Grund des § 40 des Fischereigesetzes vom 31. August 1993 (GVBI. LSA S. 464) wird im Einvernehmen mit dem Ministerium für Umwelt und Naturschutz verordnet:
> § 1
> Unzulässige Fischereigeräte und Fangmethoden
> ...


 
Und für §2-4 hier der Link:http://www.xxl-angeln.de/angelkunde...ngen/landesfischereiverordnung_sachsen_anhalt

OT: Wobei mich §15 Sehr gewundert hat, denn die Fischereiordnung gilt ja nur für Angler und Fischer (oder täusche ich mich hier?)


> §15
> Fütterungsverbote
> Das Füttern wildlebender Fische ist verboten. Ein Anfüttern zum Zweck des Fischfangs ist gestattet, kann jedoch von der Fischereibehörde beschränkt oder verboten werden, wenn dies dem Hegeziel nach § 41 Abs. 1 tgba.org des Fischereigesetzes widerspricht.


 
Ich schätze mal 99,9% der unkundigen Bürger wissen gar nicht, dass sie nicht die Karpfen füttern dürfen.....


----------



## Merlin (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Also ich finde Köderfische auch schon grenzwertig..
aber bei einer Maus ist für mich die Grenze überschritten und das hat nichts mit legal oder nicht zu tun.


----------



## Der-Graf (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Das ist dann aber deine ganz persönliche Meinung (oder "Grenze" wie du es nennst.) Ich würde es selbst auch nicht machen, ne Maus auf den Haken zu ziehen, aber das ist kein Grund hier ausfallend zu werden...


----------



## Tradnats (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

@ Der-Graf

Genau das wollte ich damit sagen.
Die Persöhnliche Meinung darf nicht verallgemeinert werden.


----------



## Merlin (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Ich kann aber meine persönliche Meinung hier vertreten !!!

Und die ist:  Ich finde diesen Thread daneben und sinnlos.....


----------



## forsthaustorsten (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Hi Jungs. Da ich Jäger und Angler bin , möchte ich mich kurz einmischen. Das Töten eines Wirbeltieres bedarf in Déutschland einer Genehmigung. Die Widersprüche im Gesetz liegen auf der Hand. Mit meiner Angelerlaubnis darf ich nicht zur Jagd, mit meiner Jagderlaubnis nicht zum Angeln. Beides beinhaltet aber das Waidgerechte töten des "Wildes". Also Kurz, du darfst die Maus nichtmal töten. Sie aber als Köder verwenden. Man schmeiß das Ding ins Wasser und sag dann einfach Du hast die Maus gefunden. Hab aber auch noch nicht gehört das jemand auf Maus gefangen hat.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



> ...da lob ich mir meine Fliegen und Kunstköder, da stellen sich solche Fragen garnicht erst




@aliencook
Da Fliegen bekannterweise aus den Federn diverser Vogelarten bestehen,
welche zum Teil speziell zur Gewinnung von Bälgen gezüchtet werden, ist
dies mindestens genau so zu bewerten, wie das Angeln mit Futter oder auch
Schädlingsmäusen!
Oder glaubst du vielleicht, dass diese Hühner,Pfauen oder auch Fasanen am
Herzinfarkt sterben, um sich dann rupfen zu lassen?
Bei der verlogenen Argumentation so mancher hier, kann man sich wirklich nur an den Kopp packen!




> Beides beinhaltet aber das Waidgerechte töten des "Wildes". Also Kurz,  du darfst die Maus nichtmal töten. Sie aber als Köder verwenden.



Eingangs des Threads ging der TS von toten Futtermäusen aus!
Wobei ich dann noch Schädlingsmäuse, von mir aus auch selbst gefangene, ins Gespräch brachte.
Da braucht niemand eine Legimentation, wenn er sich ein paar Mausefallen holt und diese
in/an seinem Haus stellt und sich auf die Weise son paar Nager beschafft!

Taxidermist


----------



## Wallersen (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Wie Boendall schon gepostet hat ist es prinzipiell erlaubt eine tote Maus oder was auch immer als Köder zu verwenden, solange diese Tier nicht unter Artenschutz steht oder sonst irgendwie geschützt ist.

Ob man das moralisch vertreten kann oder nicht muss jeder für sich selber wissen.

Ich persönlich habe nichts dagegen aber würde es auch nicht machen, da es bei der Riesenauswahl an Kunstködern heut zu tage sicherlich bessere Köder als tote Mäuse, Ratten oder ähnliches gibt.

Wer keinen Kunstköder möchte wird mit einem toten Fisch mit sicherheit auch besser fangen als mit diversen Nagetieren.

Wobei es vielleicht mal nen versuch wert wäre ne Maus über die Wasseroberfläche zu schleifen aber auch hierfür gibts Kunstköder im Maus Design.


----------



## Der-Graf (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

@Merlin: Wenn du es so formulierst - kein Problem. Ein Problem habe ich damit:



Merlin schrieb:


> Das ist doch völlig egal ob das verboten ist oder nicht !
> Ein klar denkender Mensch macht soetwas einfach nicht !!!
> 
> Hier wird jetzt schon über 5 Seiten über so ein Schwachsinn diskutiert...
> unglaublich !!!



Mit dieser Aussage diffamierst du alle anderen als nicht klar denkend. Außerdem ist das Thema durchaus diskussionswürdig und wenn ich dazu dann, unabhängig von meiner persönlichen Meinung, die entsprechenden juristischen Grundlagen präsentiere, dann nehme ich raus, das als persönlichen Angriff zu werten, wenn du den Inhalt dieses Threads pauschal als Schwachsinn abstempelst...


----------



## Merlin (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

@ Der Graf

o.K   war vielleicht ein bißchen drastisch .  Sorry !!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Also ich finde Köderfische auch schon grenzwertig..
> aber bei einer Maus ist für mich die Grenze überschritten und das hat nichts mit legal oder nicht zu tun.




Die Grenze der Bigotterie wird von felltragenden Kreaturen bewacht, oder wie?


----------



## barschkönig (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Hy ich denke nicht das es verboten ist mit Mäusen zu angeln. Ich würde aber Mäuse nehmen die man Tot in der Zoohandlung zu kaufen kann. Bei meinem Praktikum bei einer Zoohandlung stand dort im Futterraum ein Kühlschrank und da waren haufen eingefrorene Futtertiere drin, von Hamster - Ratte. Und halt natürlich Mäuse. Dort waren eingeschweißte Babymäuse und eingeschweißte große Mäuse. Wenn ich damit angeln würde dann würde ich mir diese kaufen.
Die Mäuse werden dort ja auch nur verfüttert an die Schlangen und Angler "Verfüttern" sie dann halt an Fische oder besser gesagt an einen Fisch an der Angel. Und ich finde auch das die Verwendung von Mäusen zum Angeln sinnig wär denn (außer C&R) dann hat man den gefangenen Fisch zum Essen, eine Schlange hingegen kann man nur als Haustier halten (ich spreche Keine Schlangenhalter an).


----------



## cafabu (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an Merlin. So wie Du argumentierst, auch wenn ich Deine Argumente, oder besser gesagt Deine Aphorismen, respektiere, angelst Du überhaupt auf lebende Fische?
Carsten


----------



## BountyHunter81 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



antonio schrieb:


> dann müßte in sachsen auch das angeln mit köfi verboten sein, denn köfi = wirbeltier.
> 
> antonio


 
Köfi's sind davon ausgenommen, hätte ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen...


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist das Angeln mit Wirbeltieren in Deutschland verboten



ist es auch ....


----------



## Tradnats (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich kann aber meine persönliche Meinung hier vertreten !!!
> 
> Und die ist:  Ich finde diesen Thread daneben und sinnlos.....



Nehm das doch nicht gleich als Angrif bzw. Verbot....
Ich finds auch gut das du deine Meinung hier Preisgibst aber nehm bitte die Agressivität aus den Sätzen


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Durch meinen Garten schleicht immer so eine Katze die ich nicht mag, da sie zu bestimmten Zeiten auch noch nachts und in der Früh rummiaut und mich beim Schlafen stört könnte man doch.....


Also wenn ich mit toten Mäusen angeln darf müsste ich doch auch mit dieser Katze fischen dürfen vorausgesetzt sie ist tot, oder? Ach so auf der anderen Straßenseite wohnt da auch noch ein Rentnerehepaar mit Dackel......


----------



## BountyHunter81 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Hechtfischer0815 schrieb:


> ist es auch ....



Hab vorhin schon geschrieben, ist Ländersache.
Einzig Sachsen verbietet es komplett.
In allen anderen Ländern ist es mit totem Wirbeltier erlaubt-natürlich unter Berücksichtigung anderer Gesetze, die hier zahlreich aufgelistet sind.
Meine Recherche dazu bezog sich aber allein auf tot im Fachhandel gekaufte Futtermäuse!!!


----------



## Silvo (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

es geht doch hier um futtermäuse,oder?
die sowieso verfüttert werden!
warum darf ein fisch nicht essen was ne schlange isst?
würde mich aber echt mal interessieren ob es klappt.


----------



## forsthaustorsten (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Und dein Boot fährt mit Mückenkacke? also würde ich mich nicht als großer Apostel aufspielen. Ich hab nur versucht zu erklären das die Gesetzeslage in Deutschland nicht eindeutig geklärt ist.


----------



## gründler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Welche Sparte haben fische????

Ich glaube Wirbeltiere,jeder der nen Köfi nimmt macht sich laut aussagen hier also Strafbar.

Ich lerne meinen Aufsehern/Anwärtern..... davon allerdings nix das tote Köfis verboten sind,und an manchen Gewässern sogar lebende (Ausnahmeregelung/Antrag).

Also muss ein Köfi entweder kein Wirbeltier sein,oder hier wird blödsinn geredet.

#h


----------



## BountyHunter81 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Silvo schrieb:


> es geht doch hier um futtermäuse,oder?
> die sowieso verfüttert werden!
> .


Zumindest ging es das mal ursprünglich


----------



## Tradnats (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

@ Gründler schau mal weiter zurück da wurde gesagt, dass Kfi's ausgeschlossen worden sind.


----------



## gründler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Tradnats schrieb:


> @ Gründler schau mal weiter zurück da wurde gesagt, dass Kfi's ausgeschlossen worden sind.


 





Zitat:
Zitat von *FangeNichts5* 

 
_Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist das Angeln mit Wirbeltieren in Deutschland verboten_




ist es auch .... 




Vor kurzen gepostet und darauf dann diese meine Antwort.


lg#h


----------



## BountyHunter81 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *FangeNichts5*
> 
> 
> ...


wirf mal nen Blick auf Seite 4


----------



## Reiti no.1 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Also was ist daran eklig eine tote Maus aus dem Gefrierfach zu nehemen und einen Haken durchzustecken. Da ist Tauwurm doch schlimmer weil der lebt und windet sich der arme


----------



## forsthaustorsten (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

http://www.archiv-tierschutz.de/tierschutz/tierschutzgesetz3.html
Ich möchte betonen das es beim töten einer Maus um ein Warmblütiges Tier geht. Bitte schaut oben. Ich habe damit auch kein Problem. Wenn ich aber beispielsweise ein Praktikum in ner Zoohandlung mache, sind die Futtertiere ja schon Tot. Darum sag ich ja schmeiß die toten Mäuse ins Wasser. VIEL PETRI


----------



## gründler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Posting 77 auf dieser Seite.


#h

Ps: Ich weiß glaubig genau was ihr meint,trotzdem gibt es hier noch Unwissende.So muss jetzt wech.


----------



## Bassey (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> nur von der Logig, wenn Wirgeltiere, Säugetiere, etc. als Futtertiere frei käuflich sind, kann ich sie auch verfüttern. Wo sieht der Gesetzgeber den Unterschied zwischen z. B. Schlangen und einem Wels? Der Eine hält seine Schlange im Terrarium der Andere seine Welse in einem Teich. Mal eine Frage an die Reptilienkenner, werden nicht auch lebende Nager verfüttert? Gibt es da eine Gesetzesgrundlage?
> Nicht das ich mit Nagern angeln will, es dreht sich nur um das Prinzip.
> Gruß Carsten



Ein Gesetz dazu habe ich tatsächlich nicht gesehen bisher, jedoch fraßen meine Schlangen nur Mäuse und Ratten die sie selbst erlegt hatten... Wenn ich denen mit aufgetauten Leichen ankam wurde selbst von meinem kleinen Wurm auch schon in die Hand gebissen weil völlig desinteressiert an sowas totem...


----------



## Boendall (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Welche Sparte haben fische????
> 
> Ich glaube Wirbeltiere,jeder der nen Köfi nimmt macht sich laut aussagen hier also Strafbar.
> 
> ...


 
Oder eben aus der Wirbeltierregel ausgenommen (Vorsicht nicht jeder Fisch darf als Köfi genommen werden).
Ich glaube aber eher du spielst darauf an, dass man nicht pauschal sagen kann "Das Angeln mit Wirbeltieren ist verboten", weil eben der Köfi auch ein Wirbeltier ist.#6

Also ist das Angeln mit Köfi erlaubt, wenn er im Landesfischereigesetz von der Wirbeltierregelung ausgenommen wird. 
Auch wenn ich mich nicht gerne selbst zitiere hier das Beispiel Sachsen Anhalt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3288552&postcount=63


----------



## forsthaustorsten (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es tatsächlich kein Gesetz das das verfüttern von lebenden Mäusen oder Ratten verbietet. Es gibt nur empfelungen zum Tierschutz die besagen das das zur Nahrung dienende Tier Artgerecht(Waidgerecht) getötet werden muss. Artgerecht empfinde ich auch, wenn die Schlange es tötet. Das ist für mich auf jedenfall Artgerechter und natürlicher, als sie einzufrieren. Oh das gibt wieder Ärger mit den "Tierschützern", die denn wieder über die Meere Fahren um einen Wal zu retten und dabei aber 2000 Liter Diesel verbrauchen.


----------



## macke (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Boendall schrieb:


> [snip]
> 
> Also ist das Angeln mit Köfi erlaubt, wenn er im Landesfischereigesetz von der Wirbeltierregelung ausgenommen wird.
> Auch wenn ich mich nicht gerne selbst zitiere hier das Beispiel Sachsen Anhalt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3288552&postcount=63



In Deinem Beispiel ist aber von LEBENDEN Wirbeltieren die Rede, das ist ja nochmal ganz was anderes.

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## Gondoschir (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Nach dem lesen der ersten Postings habe ich schon den Eindruck, dass das Ausgangsposting nur Ansatzweise gelesen wurde.
Der Fragesteller hat gefragt, ob man sie als Köder gebrauchen KANN.
Ob man es DARF, ist eine ganz andere Frage und steht doch hier garnicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## forsthaustorsten (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Hi Macke! Sicher rede ich jetzt vom lebende Wirbeltier, weil es nichtmehr um das angeln mit ner toten Maus geht. Mittlerweile gehts doch um andere Tierchen, was mir auch sehr leid tut,weil ich diesen Link geöffnet habe um am Thema teil zu nehmen. Aber egal es soll wohl nicht sein. Anbei ein Link für alle Schlangenfreunde und nicht für Angler.http://www.reptiles.de/Lebendv.pdf


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Grenze der Bigotterie wird von felltragenden Kreaturen bewacht, oder wie?



Hihi, aber zu schwer.


Ich finde die Diskussion Klasse.#6

Wenn es um den Einsatz eines lebenden Köderfisches geht, oder um C&R, dann reden wir über "Wirbeltiere" die ja ach so Leidensfähig sind. Da werden Vergleiche angestellt, dass man ein Reh ja auch nicht mal ein bisschen anschießt um es dann wieder laufen zu lassen.
Da wird Wirbeltier und Warmblüter nicht unterschieden.

Jetzt will man einem warmblütigen Wirbeltier an den Ha(c)ken. 
Und plötzlich ist da ein gravierender Unterschied zwischen Wirbeltier und Warmblüter. Und irrigerweise auch noch zum Nachteil des Warmblüters.#d

Verquerer gehts fast nicht mehr.

Die Sache ist doch ganz einfach und ohne Gesetze zu lösen.

Nackte Babymäuse haben auf der Speisekarte der Fische ungefähr den Stellenwert wie Perlhuhnbrust in der Frittenbude. 
Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass der huingrige Wels den Köfi verschmäht, aber lecker Mäuschen nimmt. 

Ein zufälliger nichtangelnder Beobachter wird begeistert sein, wenn er das arme kleine tote Mäuschen am Haken oder in der Köderbox sieht. Tolle Werbung für den Angelsport ohne auch nur den geringsten Sinn.

Also, wer sich unbedingt so ne Mausföte an den Haken stecken muss, der soll das doch machen. Aber bitte unbeobachtet.


----------



## forsthaustorsten (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Angelst du in der Wildnis? Wenn bei mir nichtangelde Damen vorbei laufen, sagen sie auch OOOHHH der arme Wurm. Muss ich deswegen den Haken blank ins Wasser werfen?


----------



## Meterjäger (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Ich seh schon die nächste Fangmeldung im Blinker!!!!

Hecht
Länge: 1.29m
Gewicht:30 Pfund
Köder:Babymausbündel am Einzelhaken
:q:q:q:q

Geile Feierabendlektüre!#v


----------



## forsthaustorsten (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Wenn Ihr meine Postings lest werdet ihr sehen, das ich auch davon abrate. Er hat doch aber gefragt und viele Antwortn von Schlangenbesitzern bekommen. Sorry die haben hier nix zu suchen. Ich antworte darauf auch gerne, aber bitte anderes Posting.


----------



## gründler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

@Boendall
Richtig #6




Zum Jagen Angeln vergleich wie Ralle schon sagte,ich suche mir aus was ich Anspreche.....und Schiesse.

Ein Angler kann es sich *Nicht* aussuchen was beißt minimieren ja,mehr aber auch nicht.Dieser Vergleich kommt auch meist von Klappstuhlanglern Ahnungslosen....... die meinen sie wissen alles über Jagd und Angeln und wissen doch nur 10%.


Daher finde ich es nur noch lustig wenn der Angler Jäger vergleich kommt (damit meine ich jetzt nicht dich Ralle).


Hinzu kommt stellt euch mal vor jeder Jäger in De.würde alles tot Schiessen was in seinem Revier rumläuft,nach 2 Jahren ist das ganze Revier dann tot und unbrauchbar,und auf Dauer gibt es überall keine süßen schnückeligen Bambis mehr (die übrigens wunderbar schmecken).


Leben und Leben lassen heißt das Zauberwort,auch wenn ich jeden tag Anblick habe schieße ich nicht alles ab.

Wenn ich oft Angeln gehe töte ich auch nicht alles.

Und wenn ich meine ich hänge nen totes Huhn....... auf Waller dann mach ich das ohne Werbung darüber.Fang ich dann gut damit,ist es bei fragenden Kollegen worauf fängst du.....immer der Köfi der so gut fängt. 


lg#h


----------



## forsthaustorsten (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Hallo! Nochmal lesen. Ich habe Angler und Jäger nie miteinander verglichen. Ich habe nur gefragt warum ich für beides jeweils einen Schein brauche. Ich bin der Meinung jeder der nen Fischereischein hat, sollte auch auf Jagd gehen können und andersrum genauso. Die Gesetze sind doch im endeffekt die  selben. Du mußt mich deswegen nicht angreifen.


----------



## gründler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



forsthaustorsten schrieb:


> Hallo! Nochmal lesen. Ich habe Angler und Jäger nie miteinander verglichen. Ich habe nur gefragt warum ich für beides jeweils einen Schein brauche. Ich bin der Meinung jeder der nen Fischereischein hat, sollte auch auf Jagd gehen können und andersrum genauso. Die Gesetze sind doch im endeffekt die selben. Du mußt mich deswegen nicht angreifen.


 

Ich rede gar nicht von dir wenn du mich meinst,aber wenn du dich schuldig fühlst,bitte....immer hin wecke mit de Zementsäcke.

lg#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



forsthaustorsten schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung jeder der nen Fischereischein hat, sollte auch auf Jagd gehen können und andersrum genauso. Die Gesetze sind doch im endeffekt die  selben.



Oh ja, unbedingt sollte diese Möglichkeit bestehen!


----------



## gründler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Oh ja, unbedingt sollte diese Möglichkeit bestehen!


 
Weil die Gesetze die gleichen sind???? Oder weil es dann lustig wird in Wald und Wiese??? ^^ ^^:q




Forsthaustorsten

Die Gesetze sind die gleichen???? Was hat Waffenkunde Wildschaden Aufforstung Revierarbeiten......... mit Angeln zutun.

Warum haben sich die Jäger ende der 80er dagegen gewehrt mit Anglern gemeinsam zusammen zurücken????

Wenn du wirklich nen Jagdschein besitzt und der gelößt ist,sowie nen Angelschein solltest du die unterschiede am besten kennen.

Aber lassen wir das hier besser,es geht hier um Mäusebabys.


lg#h


----------



## forsthaustorsten (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Die Gesetze sind die selben. ich darf nicht in den Wald gehen und sinnlos schiessen. Ich darf nicht an den See gehen und sinnlos angeln. also das selbe. Übertrieben jetzt, ich kann nicht alles abknallen, ich kann aber auch nicht mit dem Netz alles aus dem Wasser ziehen.


----------



## gründler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Ich darf sehr wohl jeden tag ins Revier fahren und Sauen schiessen (alles was kein Hegeplan unterliegt),soviel ich kann und will,ich darf nicht aus langeweile rumballern auf Bäume.....aber darf ich soviel Sauen Füchse.... schiessen wie ich will und Vermarkten kann,und wenn es täglich 50 Stk sind/wären.

Als Angler darf ich *kein* fisch Vermarkten nur der Eigenverzehr ist erlaubt,als Angler darf ich 365 tage Angeln,kann aber nie wissen was beißt,daher ist Angeln und Jagd vergleichen Äpfel und Birnen.

lg#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



forsthaustorsten schrieb:


> Die Gesetze sind die selben. ich darf nicht in den Wald gehen und sinnlos schiessen. Ich darf nicht an den See gehen und sinnlos angeln. also das selbe.






gründler schrieb:


> weil es dann lustig wird in Wald und Wiese??? ^^ ^^:q




Ohne Worte....:q:q


----------



## gründler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

@Sten,er hat angeblich ne grüne Pappe,aber irgendwie fällt mir das schwer zu glauben.

Sorry Forsthaus.....aber als Jäger der seit 30 Jahren jagen geht schwer zu verstehen was du da redest. 

lg#h


----------



## lünni (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Ist ja lustig hier...
Habe allerdings im Urlaub (Bulgarien) tatsächlich mal mitgekriegt wie die Einheimischen dort mit toten jungen Karnickeln auf Waller gehen.
Denke aber wenn der Waller jagen geht nimmt er genauso Fisch  wahrscheinlich sogar eher noch als ins Wasser gefallene Zufallsopfer
gruss Jörg


----------



## Reiti no.1 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Ich werde einen Versuch starten, mit Frostmaus auf grund in einem Bach. Werde es öfter probieren bis ich was fange oder keine Geduld mehr habe. Danach berichte ich euch


----------



## lünni (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Abgesehn davon glaube ich das Mäuse Ufernah geführt zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten mit Sicherheit die Aufmerksamkeit grösserer Räuber auf sich ziehen.Da es völlig natürlich ist das manche Mäuse sich im Sommer oft Ufernah im Wasser aufhalten ,wenn auch immer nur kurzweilig.FAZIT "ich denke schon das aktiv geführt, eine Maus als Köder fangen würde" Aber ein Fisch tuts meiner Meinung nach besser weil es die  Hauptnahrung der Räuber ist.Deswegen ist die Frage eigendlich überflüssig da es sich eh um einen Ausnahmeköder handelt ,was ja bedeutet das man nur in der Ausnahme damit fängt
Ist aber nur meine Meinung
gruss Jörg


----------



## antonio (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Boendall schrieb:


> Leute, ein Fisch ist ein Wirbeltier, klar, aber in den meisten Verordnungen steht es so (siehe Zitat) oder ähnlich geschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meine antwort bezog sich darauf, daß es in sachsen verboten sein soll mit wirbeltieren zu angeln, dem ist nicht so wie du selber aus sächsischem gesetz zitiert hast.
einzig lebende sind verboten sowie geschützte arten sowieso.

antonio


----------



## antonio (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



BountyHunter81 schrieb:


> Köfi's sind davon ausgenommen, hätte ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen...



falsch auch in sachsen sind "nur" lebende wirbeltiere nicht erlaubt.

antonio


----------



## antonio (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



Hechtfischer0815 schrieb:


> ist es auch ....



ist es nicht wo steht das.
einzig lebende wirbeltiere sind verboten.

antonio


----------



## Hunter86 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

ganz einfach ne maus gehört nicht an den haken. meiner meinung nach


----------



## kron4401 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnerte erzählte mein Ausbilder beim Vorbereitungskurs das man früher lebende Mäuse zur Hechtangelei als Köder nutzte. Er warnte uns aber auch das wir es nicht ausprobieren sollten da diese einen höllen krach machen würden und es heute verboten ist. Wie gesagt "wenn ich mich recht erinnere" das ganze ist nun 16 Jahre bei mir her.


----------



## BountyHunter81 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*

Auszug aus der sächsischen Landesfischereiverordnung:

_*(3) Wirbeltiere und lebende Fische dürfen nicht als Köder verwendet  werden. Köderfische sind vor dem Anbringen an den Angelhaken waidgerecht  zu töten und dürfen nur in dem Gewässer verwendet werden, in dem sie  gefangen wurden. Zum Fang von Köderfischen darf ein Senknetz mit einer  Seitenlänge bis zu 120 cm und einer Maschenweite bis zu 15 mm verwendet  werden.*_

@Antonio:
Genau hingucken... Sachsen ist nicht Sachsen-Anhalt!!!#h


----------



## Boendall (6. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



BountyHunter81 schrieb:


> ....@Antonio:
> Genau hingucken... Sachsen ist nicht Sachsen-Anhalt!!!#h


 

Da kennt sich wohl ein Ösi nicht genau in der deutschen Geografie aus, tut mir leid....|wavey:

Na wenigstens weiß ich jetzt das Sachsen nicht Sachsenanhalt ist|supergri


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. April 2011)

*AW: Babymäuse als Köder ?*



forsthaustorsten schrieb:


> ...http://www.reptiles.de/Lebendv.pdf



Die PDF- datei ist ganz nett gemacht und beantwortet dem Angler, die ein oder andere Frage.
In einer für den Sportfischer weniger relevanten Sache, bin ich als Schlangenhalter, mit der Darstellung der Gründe, sowie der Vor- und Nachteile der Lebendfütterung und Totfütterung nicht konform.
Es wird die Problematik verniedlicht, dass das Lebende Futtertier besonders große Nager, für die Schlange ein erhebliches Risko und nicht etwa geringes Risiko für Leib und Leben der Schlange bedeuten.
Das Problem ergibt sich durch das unnatürliche Zusammentreffen von Beute und Jäger.
Wenn ich eine große Ratte lebend in ein Terrarium setze, begreift selbige nicht selten , schneller als die Schlange, was los ist.
Die Ratte als vergleichsweise hochentwickeltes und intelligentes Säugetier, erkennt die Gefahr(Schlange) schneller und präziser als umgekehrt. Das kann dazu führen, dass die Ratte nach vorne flüchtet und die Schlange attackiert, was aufgrund der sehr langen Nagezähne, für die Schlange ziemlich schnell tödlich ausgehen kann. Es kommt zu erheblichen inneren Verletzungen, vorallem wenn Blutgefäße getroffen werden und die Schlange erliegt inneren Blutungen.
In freier Natur tarnt sich die Schlange und nutzt den Überraschungsmoment, im künstlichen Habitat(Terrarium) ist das kaum möglich. Die Ratte, das Meerschweinchen oder Karnickel spürt schon instinktiv die Gefahr, bevor die Sinne weitere Informationen geben.

Das war jetzt nur "just for info", *für alle die sowas interessiert!*

Für alle Anderen war es Offtopic, ist mir schon klar.


----------

